# **NEED S.GULF/NAPLES-1-2BR Jan4 OR Jan11-Feb4



## TIMESHARE-HO (Nov 30, 2013)

**NEED 1-2BR ON S. GULF/NAPLES/FT MYERS BCH 
GULFFRT PREFERRED
STARTING JAN 4-FEB 4 OR JAN 11-FEB 4.
Thank u.

PLS CALL TEXT 904-403-7019  OR 
EMAIL  jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------



## Carol C (Dec 3, 2013)

*Sanibel Christmas wk?*

I'm moving and really can't go on my planned Christmas trip to Sanibel. I have a one br slps 4. Any chance you can go on your trip earlier?


----------

